# Ltc



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I was recently hired by a Campus Police Dept (we carry). i went in to my home town PD for my Class A LTC approx 3 weeks ago, i was told that it would take between 4-6 weeks. Speaking with some people in town some of them have been waiting in excess of 2 months for thier LTC.

is there any way for me to have the process sped up so that i can get my LTC quicker? could my cheif or LT call the state?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not really. A LOT of the hold up is the local town in sending the applications in to the State and a bit of the "how" they get there.

I live in a small town, we use the paper system (snail mail) and it took just under 4 weeks.
If you work for a department, your personal LTC should not be an issue at all. You carry on your badge when working for a department. Did your department provide a letter to your town to get an unrestricted LTC? Or is the need for the LTC part of the department vetting of employees?


----------

